# Pro Baller: The Evan Martin Story



## imabit2lil (Feb 5, 2018)

This week Evan Martin shared his story of how he became a professional basket ball player, what it took to get there, and how he's able to find time to stay actives despite having a busy schedule and 2 beautiful children.

https://youtu.be/SJyNGuW52-U


Let me know, did his effort to encourage you work? Don't give up! Subscribe, and like for more documentaries. 

Comment and share what you think 


My full written article here:
https://mortalathlete.wordpress.com/2018/02/06/pro-baller-the-evan-martin-story/



Sent from my LGMP450 using Tapatalk


----------

